# hamburg show 28th. whos goin?



## timgreener

i plan on going and getin a few frogs. anyone selling going?

i have 3 12x12x18 exo terras up for trade. one brand new.

two with custom backgrounds. also a used 30 gallon and 20 needs a good scrubbin.

6 green and black co rics, 4 mnts out water.

55 gallon w/ custom rock wall n driftwood

2 ten gallons

2 5 gallons 

LOTS of awesome drift wood!!

pics if needed

TRADES?????!!!!!!??????!!!!

*Merged two Hamburg threads into one - rozdaboff*


----------



## DCreptiles

hey man i got plenty of supplys for trade from light bulbs heating and just lighting. suppliments brand new sealed. under water heaters, heating pads, hydrate bottled water, bottles of water conditioners, foggers, hydrometers, digital thermometers, the readers that do heat and humidity in one ( still brand new in the packages sealed. ) i got so much stuff i cant even think of. even got some azuraus's to trade. email me [email protected]


----------



## DCreptiles

oh and yes ill be at that show. but if you want me to bring supplys tell me ahead of time i normally only go to buy. rarely trade.


----------



## timgreener

ok yeah once i get home ill hit you up.


----------



## bstorm83

where is this show? Hamburg?


----------



## kawickstrom

this is the website:
Northwestern Berks Reptile Show & Sale

I am thinking about going. Havent fully decided it..


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be at:

Hamburg *Feb 28th.......*Delivery of frogs to several people.

Chris's MADS meeting / get together *March 7th....*Delivery of frogs to two people

Central PA Reptile Expo *March 21*


----------



## rozdaboff

*Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

If my schedule permits - I am going to try and make it down to the Hamburg show this upcoming Saturday. Just wondering if anyone else was planning on attending.

Oz


----------



## yours

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

Oh! ME-ME-ME! PICK ME!!! 

Oh! Oh!

MEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Hehe 



Alex


----------



## kawickstrom

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

I may go.. I havent decided yet. I might skip this one and just go to the MADS meeting the following week.


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

I'll be at:

Hamburg *Feb 28th.......*Delivery of frogs to several people.

Chris's MADS meeting / get together *March 7th....*Delivery of frogs to two people

Central PA Reptile Expo *March 21* 


Alex.....you scare me man.....


----------



## LittleDip

timgreener said:


> i plan on going and getin a few frogs. anyone selling going?
> 
> i have 3 12x12x18 exo terras up for trade. one brand new.
> 
> two with custom backgrounds. also a used 30 gallon and 20 needs a good scrubbin.
> 
> 6 green and black co rics, 4 mnts out water.
> 
> 55 gallon w/ custom rock wall n driftwood
> 
> 2 ten gallons
> 
> 2 5 gallons
> 
> LOTS of awesome drift wood!!
> 
> pics if needed
> 
> TRADES?????!!!!!!??????!!!!


I would love to see some pictures of your driftwood. I plan on going to the show and need some pieces desperately!!


----------



## pa.walt

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

I'll be there. I missed the last one. Didn't get a chance to bother Mike Shrom. Will be looking for red galacts for a friend.


----------



## melas

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

Yep I'll be there!


----------



## rozdaboff

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

Cool - hope to meet some of you. 

I have some Iquitos Red-Orange Vents posted in the classifieds that I could bring down if anyone is interested. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## karl47

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

I'll be there to pick up FFF supplies from Mike Shrom and a bronze from Phil and some other odds and ends.


----------



## DCreptiles

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

i will be attending the hamburg show feb 28th actually main goal is adult cresteds of any morph. and of course a constant look out for great deals on frogs. if any one will be needing very affordable supplys pm for a inventory list. get more for you buck.


----------



## MukelG

I'm probably going to be there. Looking for wood and plants mostly, but maybe some more.


----------



## melas

FYI - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/37466-hamburg-sat-2-28-a.html

Dual simultaneous threads! Ahhhh! 

*I'll be there!*


----------



## sounddrive

*Re: Hamburg - Sat 2/28*

i would like to make it to this one i keep missing them due to work. if i go or someone wants to give me a good reason to have to be there  i will.
ill have some; 
6 quins (phil tan german line)
adult unsexed peach basti looks male
male (phil tan) intermedius looking to trade for female
2 blue leg vents (6 mo old)
5 young si anthony
2 juvi INBICO variabilis
prov pair of campana auratus

will trade for;
female darklands
male green leg lamasi (phil tan)
female intermedius (phil tan)
male variabilis (INBICO)
female orange basti
pairs of thumbs or pums


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I'll be there. I've got tons of leucs and auratus, so plan to run the buy one get one 50% off deal again. See you all there, and say 'Hi'!


----------



## boogsawaste

Hmmm, I might show up. 




Frogs 'n' Things said:


> I'll be there. I've got tons of leucs and auratus, so plan to run the buy one get one 50% off deal again. See you all there, and say 'Hi'!


Quakertown? Man, you're very close to me and I never even knew it!


----------



## yours

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!!!

Can't wait to go to Hamburg again! The FIRST time, I met Phil and Randy for the first time, and was JUUUUUUUUUST getting into the hobby....and nowNOWnow!!!!! 

FULL ENTHUSIASM ON!!!! hehe )))))

Looking forward to seeing all of you guys there!

Is Ed coming? Randy?

Let's have a party!


Alex


----------



## herper99

I'm considering making the short trip, although I'm not really looking to pick anything up. If anybody is interested, I have some frogs I could bring. 

1 nominant imitator froglet - $55
1 intermedius froglet - $65
lots of green & black costa rican auratus froglets - $25 (5/$100)
a few azureus froglets - $30

What time is everybody planning to get there?


----------



## Dragas

I'll be looking for some Auratus Campanas.


----------



## Roadrunner

Looks like I`ll have a chance to go. 
I have Mints and Yellow terribilis, Cauchero and El Dorado some Regina and a lone Solarte from SNDF.
I`m just keeping a friend from falling asleep, I won`t have a table, so I`d have to know beforehand.


----------



## DCreptiles

looks like there is going to be a nice frogger turn out. its funny i just got into dendro's a few months ago and one of the vendors with frogs told me about this site to learn more. now i see alot of the vendors on here. i look foward to seeing everyone again. and if anyone is selling breeders or breeder ready please let me know i will pretty much be at the show for adult frogs and or plants. and cresteds


----------



## boogsawaste

Well I went today. I didn't see anyone since I don't know what you all look like anyway! I did however meet Keith (frogs 'n' things). I just grabbed some supplies here and there and met with some other people that I know in the reptile world. 

BTW, it was EXTREMELY PACKED! I've been going to the hamburg shows off and on since about 2000 and I've never been to one that was this full and had to park outside of the parking lot (other side of the cemetery). I left at 12 and the line was still 1/4 mile long.


----------



## yours

I got there like around 9:30am, and the line outside was horrrrrrrrrrrible........I could only stay to like 11:00-ish...and when I left, it was still horrible! ALMOST a turn off!!!

And it was packed of course...

I met Oz there, and got imitators I had bought from him...it was nice to meet!! 

I got some spring tail cultures from Mike Shroom(sp?) and more fruit fly kit(s) from Tim Heath!

And of course..for the little time i was afforded, I was able to hang out with Mike Novy! 

Next time, I'd definitely like to stay a lot longer and peruse......and perhaps buy more!  (Regal Reptiles had some orange basti's...and WC mantella's..)



Alex


----------



## boogsawaste

yours said:


> Next time, I'd definitely like to stay a lot longer and peruse......and perhaps buy more!  (Regal Reptiles had some orange basti's...and WC mantella's..)
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


And they also had those nice yellow galacts I had a H A R D time putting down...


----------



## melas

Yeah that was absolutely the most ridiculous thing I've ever been to. I can NOT believe they allow strollers in that place! Insane! I actually did not really enjoy myself today. It was way too busy. Everywhere you stand you are in the way - people running into you every 10 seconds. Crazy! I picked up some frozen pigs and rats and got the heck out of there!


----------



## Dragas

My first show, it was pretty crazy, hard to enjoy all they had to display. The frog representation didn't seem to be but 2-3 tables. Came away with some springs, Bean Beatles ($3.00), a new FF Cx, and some Java Moss. 

Have they ever thought of one way isles? Yeah you would have to go through it twice, but at least everyone would be flowing the same way ? 

We left around 12:30 and the line was still at the entrance to the parking lot.


----------



## yours

The light's going out didn't help either!


----------



## herper99

I stayed away. I live 20 minutes from there and I've been going there since the 80's when Walt Loose used to run it and it's gotten worse every year. The selection is nice, but the tables are jam packed, and the aisles are tiny. On top of it, they allow people to push strollers through. Too jam packed for my liking.


----------



## LittleDip

Yeah, I ended up not going. The last time I went it was insane and just crazy. I mean they have a lot of vendors and great deals but just to packed. I agree with the whole stroller bit- It's just to crazy to actually enjoy yourself.


----------



## rozdaboff

I have been going off and on to the show for the last 4.5 year or so (but it has been a while since I last went). I have never seen it so busy so early. Got there at 9:10AM (show opens at 9AM) - and the parking lot was completely full, and the line to get in looped around the front and side of the cemetery and to the curb opposite the church. It took us 45 mins to get in.

Inside - the show was nice. Not as many venomous as I remember in the past - but it was a full house. Didn't get a chance to meet many people, as it was so busy and packed. Got a few things for a couple friends, but not too much for myself (Aspen chips).

My one frog purchase of the day was a group of 6 Scaphiophryne gottlebei for a friend. I was very actually very sad to find them -- they are IUCN Red List and yet Madagascar is still exporting them. And I know that buying them doesn't help the situation, but they are a species that a great deal still needs to be learned about captive husbandry and reproduction. I had some LTC gottlebei that recently went to Rich T. in the hopes that he would have the time to try and get them breeding. These 6 will be going to him to eventually combine with the first 4 to make a nice breeding group or two.

Other than that - a cool show - but very busy.

And in an NAAC-esque type moment - the electricity went out for nearly an hour. It is probably good that Mike and Rich (BJ) weren't there - as it would have been tough to watch all of their stuff in the dark.


----------



## Philsuma

.......and now.....my ever popular review:

1. Kind of crowded but I've seen a lot worse and be thankful it wasn't summer and hot. The lack of human hygiene would have made the rats smell good.

2. Lack of Dart Frogs. Wow. There used to be 6-8 vendors and this time there was only 3 ! Troy from Regal had the best stuff. Other than his Orange Basti's there were an probable pair of Lamasi for $300.00 and those were all the non Tinc type frogs! Disapointing to be sure.

3. Shout out to Mike Shrom who continues to provide cool bug cultures (not FF) that are always booming...nice. He is the only Newt guy in town as well. Newts are awesome and I plan on getting into them when I figure out how to cool a room in SoFl sufficiently.

4. There were some good used Aquarium deals -always along the lines of $1.00 a gallon. Really cool custom tanks with sliding doors and cool screen covers too. *Cages by Marty* I think.

5. No real plan of action for a DB meeting. I think I saw Jason K and Alex but due to the press and throng of the crowd....hard to make contact. Thats the downfall of that venue. No space for meeting people and hanging out.

6. No outstanding cool animal this time....sad but true. There were Dwarf Caimen and a full grown bright yellow Eyelash viper that were ok.

7. FUNNY sight of the show. Keith and I were walking down an aisle, when a woman vendor literally ran out from behind her table to help a customer and had a small 5-6 year old child with one of those awesome child leashes on the kid and I swear it was wrapped, possibly accidently, around the kids neck. I asked Keith if he thought the kid was CB, WC or possibly Farm Raised.

Good time anyway....sorry I didn't meet anyone and I hope many of you can attend Chris's MADS get together, where we can all kick back and drink some beers, talk frogs, trade frogs...and that's right....beers.


----------



## LittleDip

philsuma said:


> 7. Funny sight of the show. Keith and i were walking down an aisle, when a woman vendor literally ran out from behind her table to help a customer and had a small 5-6 year old child with one of those awesome child leashes on the kid and i swear it was wrapped, possibly accidently, around the kids neck. I asked keith if he thought the kid was cb, wc or possibly farm raised.
> 
> Good time anyway....sorry i didn't meet anyone and i hope many of you can attend chris's mads get together, where we can all kick back and drink some beers, talk frogs, trade frogs...and that's right....beers.



lol!!! wc!


----------



## kawickstrom

Well I have been going for a few years and this was definitely the most packed. But thats tax season for you. It usually is like this around this time of year anyway. Dart frogs were sadly under repersented. And just your basic frogs after that. There were some very nice turtles though. Including a couple Mata Matas and a fully aquatic freshwater turtle from China that Phil pointed out to me but cant remember the name of it for the life of me. Hots were repersented decently. A beautiful Gaboon and an absolutely stunning Eyelash Viper were on display. The power did go out for a little while. Something to do with overloading the breakers or something. There was a lot of people but at least to me it didnt seem as crowded as it should of been. I have been before when you couldnt move literally. Like sardines in a can. All in all it was a good show. I enjoyed myself today.


----------



## kawickstrom

Philsuma said:


> 7. FUNNY sight of the show. Keith and I were walking down an aisle, when a woman vendor literally ran out from behind her table to help a customer and had a small 5-6 year old child with one of those awesome child leashes on the kid and I swear it was wrapped, possibly accidently, around the kids neck. I asked Keith if he thought the kid was CB, WC or possibly Farm Raised.


Oh my god I forgot about that. That was hysterical hahaha


----------



## Philsuma

Oh yeah Keith....I forgot about the _Carettochelys insculpta._

A cool young Fly River turtle that is not commonly seen. It's from New Guinea and Northern Australia. Nice interesting animal.


----------



## boogsawaste

I thought the elephant trunk snakes were pretty cool. Too bad I got out of hots as those yellow eyelash vipers were just calling my name. Seriously, if you listened hard enough you could hear it! Not many hots there anyway.


----------



## yours

We should have designated a place to meet everyone! I had a hard enough time trying to find OZ whom I'd never met! 

I was looking for you Phil, and Randy...or Ed.....but I guess they didn't show...

Mike's tomopterna's were calling me again..he had some nice sub adults.....and of course his bicolor! One of these days....


If Regal had Red Galactonotus, I would have leaped at those babies! Or Painted Mantella's 


Alex


----------



## boogsawaste

yours said:


> If Regal had Red Galactonotus, I would have leaped at those babies! Or Painted Mantella's
> 
> 
> Alex


But those yellow ones were calling to me too. Must be yellow lately.


----------



## Philsuma

boogsawaste said:


> I thought the elephant trunk snakes were pretty cool. Too bad I got out of hots as those yellow eyelash vipers were just calling my name. Seriously, if you listened hard enough you could hear it! Not many hots there anyway.


Actually the HOTS are a huge draw for that show. There were more hots at other times but is there another Reptile show on the East Coast with MORE Hots than Hamburg ??


----------



## boogsawaste

Philsuma said:


> Actually the HOTS are a huge draw for that show. There were more hots at other times but is there another Reptile show on the East Coast with MORE Hots than Hamburg ??


That would be a negative.


----------



## pa.walt

I was hoping to meet some of the froggers on this board also. When I got there between 10:15&10:30 the crowd was at the road. I drove thru the parking lot, drove down to the store parking lot down the road and decided to go home. Good thing I live about 1/2 hour from the show. 
The feb. show is always the busiest of the shows. As far as the power going out that happens quite a bit at that show.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Thanks everyone for your patronage and a great show. It was great to meet some of you and to sell lots of frogs! Gotta love the Feb show (if your a vendor)!

Keith


----------



## boogsawaste

pa.walt said:


> I was hoping to meet some of the froggers on this board also. When I got there between 10:15&10:30 the crowd was at the road. I drove thru the parking lot, drove down to the store parking lot down the road and decided to go home. Good thing I live about 1/2 hour from the show.
> The feb. show is always the busiest of the shows. As far as the power going out that happens quite a bit at that show.


I was wondering where you were. I almost did the same thing since it only takes 1/2 hour.


----------



## Julio

anyone take any pics?


----------



## melas

Julio said:


> anyone take any pics?


I was going to but I couldn't raise my arms above my head! Haha! I got a cool picture of a king cobra hooding - then I realized it was venomoid and deleted it. I'm still absolutely blown away by the guys at Venomoid Inc caging King Cobras and Rhino Vipers in exoterras - these things (rhino vips) have 2" Fangs and are being kept in enclosures with screen tops! There was nothing preventing someone from putting their hand on the screen. Crazy!


----------



## Philsuma

I wish I would have taken a pic of the kid with a leash around her neck for CYS.....


----------



## Julio

Matt, why did you delete it? do they not allow you to take pics of their animals?


----------



## melas

Julio said:


> Matt, why did you delete it? do they not allow you to take pics of their animals?


No, I just don't care for Venomoids. I have an ethical issue with it. Not trying to start a debate - I just didn't really want a pic of it. It was cool though - about 9ft in length. It was already sold - $2,000 . . . youch! I think it was so expensive because they had it eating rodents instead of snakes!


----------



## Julio

ok i see your your point, the first penn show i went to i was a little shocked at the young kids that were vending venemous animals!


----------



## melas

Indeed! While I do enjoy the freedom of ownership here in PA I also realize it's a real ticking time-bomb. The people you see walking out of these things with totes full of elapids always scare me. The animals are the ones that always suffer too. So many baby turtles, baby Savannah and Nile monitors, Sulcata Tortoises, Iguanas etc going out the door with people who have no plans of keeping them through adulthood. Very sad. I tried to talk a dad out of getting a baby chondro for his ~10 year old son. He bought it anyway - if the thing lives long enough to get some size I can almost guarantee that kid is going to get bit in the face . . .


----------



## Dragas

What were the $5,000 and $8,000 snakes ?


----------



## melas

Dragas said:


> What were the $5,000 and $8,000 snakes ?


I didn't see them . . . probably some new ball python morph - Killer Rattle Head Napoleon Dynamite x JuJu Diamond Bean het for albino -


----------



## Dragas

The one was def an albino, I just noticed the price tags, didnt remember their name.


----------



## DCreptiles

had an amazing time at the show minus the very long line and very crowded tables lol. but it was a great time. met some ppl off of dendroboard. got to bs with keith a bit. and i got 2 lovely leuc's that i love. i didnt see alot of froggers though. i was and still am looking for anyone wanting to whole sale a small group of frogs or even froglets to me, ill take them all one shot.


----------

